# Looking for Central Fl support



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I will be getting frogs within the next month or two and I am looking for a bit of a local support group. I just fired up the water feature and have begun cycling the tank tonight.
I think I will be buying leucs. Seems to be the best choice for me.

I was planning to attend the repiticon show this Jan 31st but the tank will not be ready. Any ideas for local breeders, I don't care for the idea of shipping.

Dan


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

sent ya a pm


----------



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

hey i live in orlando and also will be getting frogs soon...I have fruit fly's and am also looking for a buddy backup just in case ya know?

Shoot me a PM


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

im in orlando i can help with back up fruit flys i usually keep and extra culture or too if anyone needs one asap.


orlando by ucf


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yay more froggers in FL!!! Really shipping is not that bad at all and I seem to have had some pretty bad luck with show bought darts. I'd rather pay the shipping for a frog that I know came from someone reputable, not to mention they jack the prices up on the frogs at shows... But thats just my opinion.. Maybe im just jealous I can't go to the show and am stuck at work.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not sure how much help I can be but uhh... Yeah, I'm in central Florida too!


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Frogtofall, isn't your nursery in Deland?

Dan


----------

